
PyCaribbean Call to Proposals is open - xpostudio4
Hi everyone!<p>We want to invite you all to PyCaribbean on February 18-19, 2017, in Bayamón, Puerto Rico. If you ever wanted to talk Python and be with an awesome community in a tropical getaway this is your chance.<p>We are currently accepting talk proposals and have our early bird tickets up. Join us at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pycaribbean.com<p>For any addition information you can contact us at any of the following, we would love to hear from you.<p>info@pycaribbean.com
Twitter: @pycaribbean
Slack: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;slack.pycaribbean.com
======
oz
I was a speaker at the inaugural PyCaribbean 2015 earlier this year in Santo
Domingo - I gave a talk on doing the first and only Google Transit
implementation in the Caribbean (in Kingston, Jamaica).

It was a great conference - Lots of camaraderie, talks available in English
and Spanish, ranging from Python's type system to one guy's experience
teaching Python in rural Argentina. Johnny Gill (a real character!) from
Bermuda showed me a system using Raspberry Pis to collect weather data.
Unfortunately, I missed Allen B Downey's talk, but caught Brandon Rhodes'
(opening) and Jacob Kaplan-Moss' (closing) keynotes.

If you're anywhere near the region, come on out! It's tropical nerdery at its
finest :)

@skfroi - It's Oswald, from Jamaica.

~~~
skfroi
Hey Oswald!

I saw that PyCon Jamaica is a go for November, that's awesome.

Hope to see you again in PyCaribbean come February.

------
darrelld
What's the cost of a ticket? I hit the tickets button but it asked me to enter
an access code.

~~~
skfroi
Thanks for mentioning the issue with the tickets. It's now fixed.

There's currently early birds tickets available for $100. Regular price will
be $150.

------
skfroi
PyCaribbean organizer here. Feel free to ask us any questions.

